# Cold Weather Concrete in Post Hole OK??



## Jerrycast (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi,
I have a fence company stating that it's ok to pour concrete, without putting any additives into it that I've heard about, into post holes that will be dug to accomodate my new fence.
I've heard that concrete will not maintain it's optimum strength if it freezes but I can't seem to get a straight answer from anyone.
The fence company says that since the hole is "underground" the 30 degree temperatures we've been having lately don't matter. Is this true? Should I wait until the spring since I'm in NJ?
I thought there was some sort of additive that you can add to help solve this problem.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks.
Jerry


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> 30 degree temperatures


Ayuh,... That ain't that Cold,.....
And,....
You're sinking Fence Posts,.... Not pouring a Bridge.....

I'd get'er Done,+ Not look back..........


----------



## Jerrycast (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok, thanks. I was just hoping this fence won't "lean" years later when I'd then regret not being patient and waiting a couple of months.
I keep reading that if the average temp is below 40 degrees three days in a row it's not a good idea.
But, since your a Master Re-engineer. What is that anyway?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

If you are really concerned buy some straw and spread it around the top of the concrete when they are done pouring, the concrete at the bottom is not going to freeze and to top it off, it's not structural, as Bondo said, it's a fence not a bridge


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> But, since your a Master Re-engineer. What is that anyway?


Just a play on words Jerry,.....:whistling2: 

While I sometimes create things from scratch when I need to,....
I spend most of my efforts at Rebuilding the things in my life.....
With my houses, it's Re-engineering for my Comfort,.....
With my toys,... It's usually Re-engineering for Easier access to normal service items,... 
And Comfort of course....
It's been somewhat of a Curse all my life,.....
I don't think I own Anything at all that is the Same as when I bought it......

Good Luck with your fence........:wink:


----------



## Jerrycast (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Chris and Bondo (Bondo? anothe play on words??).
Yeah, I want this fence "now" for my dog to have some freedom to play, but since the split rail triple rail fence is going to be the the top of a hill behind my house (with the hill continuing up further behind the planned fence postition) I was worried it wouldn't last as long if done now during the winter here in NJ.
So, I'll try the straw idea and go forward I guess.
If I understand correctly, I should just have hot water for them to mix the concrete with, right?
Thanks again.
Jerry
www.jerrycastaldo.com


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> (Bondo? anothe play on words??).


Ayuh,.... A play on My real name......


----------

